# amd vs intel



## ps3gamer164 (Dec 6, 2007)

not gonna get into budget, building a pc and would like to know which is better amd or Intel, what are each strong points and weak points and which would be best for a dual boot vista/xp pro. gaming rig with approximately 2gb ram, 320-400gb hd space, 512 video mem, and 500-700 watt psu. im already highly experienced and have ideas but would like several other expert opinions other than mine, thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

While Intel is the current leader in speed, I find I get more bang for the buck with AMD processors. Might not be the absolute fastest out there, but neither will be a month after you buy.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm loyal to AMD 'cause they've been good to me for over 10 years. There's no way that a CPU will always be fastest so getting the best bang for your buck at the time is the best way to go.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

and i luv amd-
http://www.techreport.com/discussions.x/13724


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

For the average computer user i think a lot just comes down to personal preference. Intel seems to hold the crown at the moment and if you google the benchmarks you will find evidence that backs that this core is better than that core, ect ect.
Both CPU's have there place and they all perform well in there given ladder rung.
I think you really need to look at the benchmarks of the two cores you may be considering and see if there is any noticeable difference in the medium that you use the most.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Intel own AMD at the moment without a shadow of a doubt. If you are building a platform from scratch now, then there is only one choice, INTEL! I really do want AMD to be competitive, but bang/buck, you can only go core 2 duo! AMD are really struggling at the moment!

http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html

Finally, based on a 1066mHz fsb go for the Q6600 with the G0 stepping! Overclocks like a champion and will absolutely OWN anthing from AMD at the moment. Also, based on the problems with barcelona (http://www.techreport.com/discussions.x/13724) this situation is not about to change! :grin:

If you must stick with AMD:


Skip the AMD Athlon 64 FX-62, unless you're determined to stick with Socket AM2. 
For socket AM2 gamers who want to spend around £150 order an Athlon 64 X5000+ Brisbane.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

simpswr said:


> While Intel is the current leader in speed, I find I get more bang for the buck with AMD processors. Might not be the absolute fastest out there, but neither will be a month after you buy.


I agree. AMD is far behind on "top of the line" cpu's, but for those budget system builders AMD is still the way to go.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

bigfellla said:


> Intel own AMD at the moment without a shadow of a doubt. If you are building a platform from scratch now, then there is only one choice, INTEL! I really do want AMD to be competitive, but bang/buck, you can only go core 2 duo! AMD are really struggling at the moment!
> 
> http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html
> 
> ...


Depends.... Find me an Intel for under 150 that out performs an AMD of equal price.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

E4400

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/dualcore-roundup_8.html

I qoute
"Core 2 Duo E4400 and E4300 look better than the competitors in the lower price range, despite their cut-down L2 cache and 800MHz bus: they will boast better performance than the rivals priced similarly."


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

For £70 im more than happy with my 4600+. I dont think youd see much difference between intel and AMD unless your benchmarking everything.


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

i'd have to side with intel atm... btw if you're looking to build a new comp i'd suggest the 45nm penryns when they come out. or if you are looking for now, a intel Q6600 is plenty for any job you want done.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

agreed.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

bigfellla said:


> E4400
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/dualcore-roundup_8.html
> 
> ...


So, you think the E4400 outperforms the 5600+ windsor?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I guess, I am the one sticking out here, but I like Intel more, since AMD really started out by copying Intel. They just created their own series off of what Intel started. I would go with the creators, but I guess I am the black sheep in the conversation :grin:


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

@techpro5238 if you read a little more closely you would see that a few people sided with intel, you are not the black sheep. our reasons are just different.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i personally am loyal to intel more to however i recognize that lower end amd will smoke low end intel in gaming(not media and such though)


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ericwaycotx said:


> So, you think the E4400 outperforms the 5600+ windsor?


They are not the closest in terms of price ($50 different), but also add in the overclockability of the E4400, and you will see that Intel wins hands down.

The point is, if you are building a new platform from scratch, you would be silly to use AMD at the moment. :laugh:


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

intel all the way


----------



## a2amali (Dec 11, 2007)

Intel is a clear winner with technology and with less electrical usage. But I am sure AMD will try and overtake as it did before and stayed as a leader for 2 years.

These days any CPU will run your windows and office, its the next gen. software that will need these latest power


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm not loyal to either. I'm loyal to my wallet, stability, platform and customer support. :wink:

I was telling my nephew this just yesterday who is slightly Intel parted since he played with Penryn at my workplace yesterday. Just because it overclocks good and easy.

Depends on what you want and be very specfic here because I'm not taking part in fanboism or extragavant partisan wars:

C2D outperforms X2 at the same MHz.
Phenom outperforms C2D and near levels C2Q at same MHz. Maybe lose some win some. Loses in gaming for instance.
Phenom has platform issues yet but below 2700MHz it is strong. It has better platforms/cheaper.
All G0 step C2D's I've seen or tried will reach 3600MHz stable as long as your board is decent and you know what you are doing on air.
Hardly one X2 will reach that stable even under water. Max is around 3.5GHz for air on a very good 5000+ BE and 6400+ BE stable.
So even in OC C2D will win X2.
Price? AMD is usually cheaper there and has better AM2 SLi boards, AM2+ X-Fire boards and support.

Quads? C2Q is probably a little better for your needs here esp. as it overclocks to 3GHz stock HSF easy air. Phenom 9500/9600 doesn't, only around 2.7GHz stock HSF and quite difficult. Phenom is better at max power consumption than C2Q at same MHz. Better power consumption idling. Much better temps, better RAM timings control too. But not a better performer in multimedia/gaming.
Price? About the same but better boards with AMD for equal price.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

bigfellla said:


> They are not the closest in terms of price ($50 different), but also add in the overclockability of the E4400, and you will see that Intel wins hands down.
> 
> The point is, if you are building a new platform from scratch, you would be silly to use AMD at the moment. :laugh:


5 dollars difference according to Newegg. windsor 140 and e4400 135 

As far as overclockability, INTEL hands down!!! Even I must admit that as an AMD fan


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.pcmech.com/article/amd-vs-intel-2007-state-of-the-processors/

this sums it up nicely.


----------



## scottr (Dec 15, 2007)

if your going budget go amd but Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor is very good for the price to its sorta the coke pepsi fight

i choose intel


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats on your recovery man. I am studying to be a pastor and that is great to hear I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

yes i love the Intel/AMD debate, it can go on forever


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Lets make history with this thread :grin:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think the intel/AMD debate rates up there with religion


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah i know lol im just proud of this guy getting over an addiction thats a hard thing to do and to have faith in the Lord is the biggest step anyone can ever take, yeah the AMD/Intel debate can go on until the end of time and then some, im an intel fan


----------

